# Another 3 stage event??



## Imaginetheday (Nov 29, 2018)

This is crazy. I understood doing it for the anniversary, but I don't have time for this. I'm not participating this time around.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 29, 2018)

Another one? What's it for this time?


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 29, 2018)

Honestly? I knew people were wanting something else event-wise, but it's kinda excessive if they keep this format. I'd think at least 30 extra bells of wiggle room would be befitting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*AccfSally *
You're collecting holiday bells instead of candles for these upcoming events.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 29, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Honestly? I knew people were wanting something else event-wise, but it's kinda excessive if they keep this format. I'd think at least 60 extra items of wiggle room would be befitting.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aww, I'm going to miss it 
This will be the first time, I'm going to miss an event.
Need to buy a new tablet to continue, good thing I have my account attached to My Nintendo.
I'm going to lose those Leaf tickets I earned...

I'M NOT GOING TO FORGET THIS NINTENDO!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2018)

I was definitely annoyed when I saw I had to collect obsessively to get items again.  I don’t see how it’s necessary to do this for a Christmas event, but oh well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2018)

Personally I'm prob not gonna be super involved in it (I wasn't really involved with the last one either) but I've always liked planting flowers and catching creatures so that'll be fun. Plus, they're releasing blue poinsettias on Dec 3rd so I'm hyped for that ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 29, 2018)

I suspect they’re going to do this from now on. Since these events are very common they might as well do this.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 29, 2018)

Lmao, I didn't have time for the anniversary one and stopped logging in after getting all of the tiles from login (I thought they'd at least give the animals an action when put together or something, it was lame). I didn't do any of the events. I only do events if they give us a break in between, otherwise I just get really tired and grumpy with them. I usually at leasy log in, but this anniversary thing has killed it. I don't even want to anymore, I just want AC Switch. PC sucks.


----------



## Laureline (Nov 29, 2018)

Yeah the event annoys me, all I want is the tree. Also I like my garden how it is, so not gonna plant the poinsettias.


----------



## Greninja (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone one interested in helping eachother out in the gardening event? Add me 0957 6041 079


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 29, 2018)

i never even finished parts of the anniversary vent. so i know i wont for this. i almost never finish events due to not having time. oh well. not stressing over it as any xmas stuff will go in the ultra tiny cabin.


----------



## auroral (Nov 30, 2018)

I was pretty surprised that they were doing this again, too. I really hope this isn't just a monthly thing, now. And while I really enjoy the gardening events, I am getting pretty sick of the other two. I don't particularly like fishing in this game at all, much less HAVING to fish for the event, nor do I really find the scavenger hunts that interesting... Maybe I wouldn't mind one of these month-long events if they were adding new TYPES of events, but I'm really starting to think they never will.


----------



## Greninja (Nov 30, 2018)

Is anyone else experiencing really low spawn and catch rates for this event? Or am I having bad luck?


----------



## Dracule (Dec 1, 2018)

Greninja said:


> Is anyone else experiencing really low spawn and catch rates for this event? Or am I having bad luck?



No, they’re pretty low. I’ve been lucky enough to get a lot through sharing and planting 20 white or red poinsettias at a time.


----------



## Ashariel (Dec 9, 2018)

I don't think this is that bad it's just giving u more for what you were already doing and you only have to complete 2 of the events to make it to the end so even if u just start all 3  u should be able to finish the main one... But I do agree these event types are getting very old the same 3 in the same order every month.. and the prizes are starting just to be old prizes with different colors or themes... But I think they are going to stop updating soon or much less 
especially when we get closer to the switch launch..


----------



## biker (Dec 10, 2018)

I only finished this event because my friend cheated with me, but I sure tell you I was really annoyed.
These events are getting on my nerves.


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2018)

well the new scavenger hunt event started. the items are cute.

on an unrelated note i have no idea how to decorate a winter themed campsite


----------

